# TTF chat room



## Sarah (Jun 5, 2004)

There has been a lack of participation in the TTF chat room (MIRC) lately. I suggest coordinating a LOTR trivia night. I would love to host this. I have the cards and I would keep score. All the players need at home is a 6-sided die and who ever has the cards has to promise not to cheat!  .

What do y'all think?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 2, 2004)

We have a chat room?


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 2, 2004)

Do we?


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes, I quit visiting a while back because no one was ever on. Now I'll have to figure out how to use IRC again.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 2, 2004)

We do. I don't know if it's still functional though. Look here.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 4, 2004)

I wouldn't know how to use one anyway. . .but gosh, maybe we'd have more users if it was somehow linked to in the header links.


----------



## Niirewen (Jul 12, 2004)

I could never figure out how to work mine.


----------



## smeagol444 (Jul 24, 2004)

was completely oblivious to its existance. but i'm reasonably ill educated on thehidden wonders of this forum.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jul 24, 2004)

I've been a member here for a year, and I didn't know that they had a chat room


----------



## Saucy (Jul 24, 2004)

i attempted to get into it once, IRC is quite complicated


----------



## Brinnye (Jul 27, 2004)

*TTF chat room...what is it??*

please forgive me for i am new here, but what is the ttf chat room???


----------



## Wizard Gandalf (Jul 28, 2004)

TTF Chat= The Tolkien Forum Chat Room.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 28, 2004)

Saucy said:


> i attempted to get into it once, IRC is quite complicated



You don't have to bother with MIRC and all that. You could just click here: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/irc/ Just enter Saucy as your nickname and click Log In.

I'm not sure why they have all been recommending some IRC program be downloaded? There may be a reason though.


----------



## Brinnye (Jul 29, 2004)

*thanks*

Thank you so much!!!........could you tell me how to put those pictures in the corner??? forgive me for i am new to the tolkien forum.


----------



## baragund (Jul 29, 2004)

The funny little pictures are called avatars. In this forum, you need 100 posts before you can have one. Once you hit 100, there are folks here who can help you make one. The "User CP" function at the top of the page will take you to the particulars for avatars.

One small request: _Please_ don't do spam posts of one or two meaningless words just to run your count to 100. It clogs things up and takes away from the enjoyment of our community by the other members.


----------

